# Village Creek State Park (Arkansas)



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

We have stayed at Village Creek twice. The park features 96 campsites [24 Class AAA, five Class A, and 67 Class B sites (for RVs, tents, and horse campers). They were in process of redoing a lot of the spots when we were there. RV campsites are in 3 areas. Area "A" seems to be the older sites, but provided plenty of shade. Area "B" seems to be the newer area and all the spots were finished with concrete sites and nice picnic areas. There didn't seem to be as much shage as areas "A" and "C", but still really nice. We spent one night there while on the way to Hot Springs. It was nice to pull in and not even unhook. The 3rd area is "C", which is the Wrangler area. We spent the weekend here, as there weren't many horse trailers and it was very shaded. During the weekend we had deer come though the camp, so wildlife is plentiful here. They are also building a golf course, which is due to open in the spring/summer of 2008. You are 10-15 miiles from any town, so make sure you pack plenty of food, or its a long trip to town. There are 2 small lakes Lake Dunn and Austell, which has swimming areas and boats are rented by the hour or day. Since the lakes are small, only electric motors are allowed. I did some fishing, but didn't have any luck, but it was really hot. I have been told that Bass and Crappie are plentiful. There is a really nice wilderness trail and other events during peak times of the year. This is a link to the park:
http://www.arkansasstateparks.com/villagecreek/

I give this park a 7 of 10 rating


----------

